# Green Papaya Salad (Som Tam)



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 19, 2020)

A bit of work to make but so good.   If you ever go to a Thai restaurant get a order to take home.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 19, 2020)

Looks refreshing and delicious......but......need more details lol


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 19, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks refreshing and delicious......but......need more details lol


I kinda of just read few recipes and threw it together.  I basically followed this recipe, https://inquiringchef.com/green-papaya-salad-som-tam/  but added 2 Tbsp dried shrimp chopped, cilantro and no beans and used monk fruit sweetener.  Used 2 thai peppers but needed 3.  Need a  julienne peeler to make.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 19, 2020)

Brian, that is one fantastic looking salad!! I'd be all over that...as a side dish to a meat meal of course    Great job.

Robert


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 19, 2020)

Looks great. I read your  link and it appears you can sub cabbage for the papaya. I will be trying this as part of a future meal. I’ll give you your shout out when I do! Thanks for sharing, love seeing things like this that are new to me.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 16, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great. I read your  link and it appears you can sub cabbage for the papaya. I will be trying this as part of a future meal. I’ll give you your shout out when I do! Thanks for sharing, love seeing things like this that are new to me.


You ever try this Jeff?  I just tossed a green papaya.  Forgot about it after buying.  I love the flavors.  Next week will be my last stop at 99 Ranch for sometime.  Won't be making this long drive anymore. I tried putting couple of  Diakon's in foodsaver bag to see if would last longer.  I used one this weekend and smelled kind of funky.  Guess that not going to work.


----------

